# Dutch Greetings



## CueVincent (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello people,

I'm just an enthusiastic amateur who likes the talk and discussions I've seen on this site. I've been hanging around the site for the last few days now, just getting a feel of the place, and it looks like there are a lot of interesting topics around and a lot of expertise on this forum. I hope it can help me along (and that I can help if needed).

Vinnie


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 19, 2010)

Welkom. Ik spreek geen Nederlands, maar Google vertalen doet. 

Any how a big English welcome to you. I encourage you to check out the wiki. Also the search function is extremely useful.


----------



## CueVincent (Feb 19, 2010)

Google does translates quite well (not perfect though, but pretty close...). Luckily my English is reasonable. Thanks for the advice on the wiki, I'll check it out. I found the search option useful, but I also just like to browse around.

In other words, I'll probably survive in the "controlbooth jungle"...

Vinnie


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 19, 2010)

CueVincent said:


> Luckily my English is reasonable. Thanks for the advice on the wiki, I'll check it out. I found the search option useful, but I also just like to browse around.
> 
> In other words, I'll probably survive in the "controlbooth jungle"...
> 
> Vinnie



Your English is excellent, it's even better than some "native" speakers here.


----------



## CueVincent (Feb 19, 2010)

But then again my Dutch is worse than most translations you'll out of the google translator...


----------



## Anvilx (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes but I wouldn't know.


----------

